

Interesting article about the decline of outsourcing - ylem
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/03/in-early-2010-somewhere-high.ars

======
evangineer
This is a worthwhile read if you care about manufacturing as a source of jobs
and economic activity or if you are running or starting a manufacturing
business.

Smaller businesses that offshore their manufacturing to China can find that
the savings in labour costs are offset by capital tied up in inventory, poor
product quality, lack of agility, increased time to market and bootleg
products based on their IP.

Insightful article.

